# Attaching Covered Pergola to raised Concrete Patio



## DebbieG (Sep 13, 2010)

I want to build a 14'x12" Freestanding Pergola on a raised concrete patio outside a doorwall. I plan to put a polycarb clear roof on it to protect the furniture underneath from rain..all adding to the wind resistance. (the slab sits on top of cinderblock foundation)
There are so different brackets and am hoping someone can view my attached photos of both the brackets and my patio to advise me on which option is best under the circumstances.  (Sorry but the picture of the various brackets had to be saved to paint, then I took a picture of the screen because nothing else worked.)
We are on a tight budget for this after what we spent on the new concrete so will be using 6x6 posts with a vinyl wrap (made for privacy fences) to make them look more like columns. The rest of the top will be painted wood. 
Some of the taller bracket systems I show are made for vinyl pergola kits and Ive seen videos with them being installed showing that the wood post is cut down within the sleeve and its hollow where the vinyl beams (with steel H insert for stability) come in? I dont understand how all that weight can sit in the slots & Im not sure if I could use the same method with wood coming in instead since I dont really know which is heavier? 
It just doesnt seem strong enough considering thats where all the weight is sitting? Am I missing something? (I suppose I could just treat the vinyl covered beams like I would an uncovered wood post and bolt right into the side of it if using the slots isnt an option.)
I would also like to hear from people that have had Pergolas attached in similar conditions with what they used and how its held up.
I live in Michigan, so winters are tough and the Pergola will be on the east side of the house, so at least most storms come from the west. 
(ps...ignore the exposed cinderblock -soon to be stucco/stained)
Thanks all!


----------



## kok328 (Sep 14, 2010)

You can purchase column wraps made of vinyl.
I don't thinkt he column brackets are intended to support the weight, just to keep them from kicking out.


----------



## DebbieG (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah....trying to avoid the seams on the vinyl wraps and looking to find 6x6 _sleeves_.  Finding plenty of 4x4 sleeves, but 6x6 seems to be a challenge.

I've been told that the weight of the Pergola should keep it pretty stable and that the purpose of the mounts is what you suggested, but just would have felt a whole lot better if I could find some that could provide plenty of support and went up the post a little higher vs just low ones that will only keep them from moving if someone leans on them.
I have decided to stick with the wood posts vs the steel beams used in some of the vinyl kits i mentioned originally. Getting a little closer to getting started finally.
Still checking back, in the meantime, to see if anyones used these post mounts for a Pergola and how they've held up.
Thanks


----------



## AeR0 (Oct 23, 2012)

i just built something very similar.. but not to a raised patio... it was built right to the ground


----------

